
Should Men Always Pay on the First Date? 500 Men and Women in NYC Were Surveyed - shigye
https://medium.com/athena-talks/should-men-always-pay-on-the-first-date-8fb7afcd10c6#.efdrkeb4g
======
DefaultUserHN
Depends.

If you want to woo her, you can pay for her meal. But if you're ugly, she will
think she is not the right girl for you.

If you want to be nice, you can pay for her meal. But again, if you're ugly,
she will think she is not the right girl for you.

If you're ugly, and you decide not to pay for her meal, you just confirm
you're a loser in her mind.

However, if you're ugly, and you pay, she'll think you're a nice guy, but she
will also think she is not the right girl for you.

If you're a guy, and you're way hotter than the her, she'll usually offer to
pay. And if she offers to pay for you, and you have to let her pay, otherwise,
she'll be disappointed in you. Let her pay, and she'll be all giddy and happy.

Now, if you're about the same level of attraction as her, you both can just
pay for your own meals.

And, if you're a normal looking billionaire, you're probably gonna have to pay
for her meal, because she'll be expecting it.

However, if you're an ugly billionaire, you're probably gonna have to pay for
her time and... her body too.

On the other hand, if you're a hot billionaire, shit, you don't have to pay
for anything. Girls will throw themselves at you.

------
throwaway420
I'm confused by the 72% of women saying that the man should pay.

I thought we were all about equality nowadays!?!

Or is it only all about equality when it comes to getting good things?

~~~
flukus
Treating people equally isn't equality, or so I was told the other day:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13388356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13388356)
.

